
Some Indie Facebook Developers Pulling In Over $700,000 A Month - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/06/some-indie-facebook-developers-pulling-in-over-700000-a-month/
======
ojbyrne
I'll bet $100 this story is complete bullshit. It's in techcrunch's interest
to publish "get rich quick" stories when in actuality the real story is
"starve." I should know.

~~~
grag
I'm not sure how common it is for apps to be making that much, but I know one
of the top apps is pulling in $5,000+ a day, and it's by an individual
developer.

I was making around $150 a day from an app with 100,000 monthly active (90%
were CPA ads with the rest being socialmedia), and there are a fair amount
with over 5 million monthly.

~~~
paulgb
I agree. I totally understand ojbyrne's scepticism, but after a number of
conversations in the last couple months I don't have any trouble believing
TechCrunch's claim. The question is whether the money is sustainable.

~~~
weaksauce
Does it matter if the money is sustainable? I only ask because there is a good
chance that the cost to develop the app is much less than 500k. I would take a
month of that kind of revenue and parlay it into capital for another venture
if it stopped suddenly.

~~~
paulgb
Yeah, I absolutely agree. That's the attitude I see in developers. The apps
that make money are often not very complex, so it's worth the effort even if
the party doesn't last forever.

------
captainobvious
Some burger joints do the same, but I think I'll stick to not starting my own
burger joint.

~~~
paulgb
True, but if an burger joint run by one person started making that much money
within several months of being conceived, I'd be at least a little bit
interested.

------
gne1963
The headline is quite misleading, suggesting a single
"developer/hacker/coder/programmer" can make $700K a month. The reality is
that they don't even name the firm that they reference as bringing in that
700k...

------
apstuff
Let's all run to that side of the boat because that's where the fish are
biting.

------
wallflower
Potentially huge scalable rewards. I think nir said it well in the 'scalable
vs non-scalable career thread':

"I realize how fortunate we are to work in software. It's one of very few
fields where you can make a decent non-scalable income while at the same time
(sometimes via the same actual product) being exposed to potentially huge
scalable rewards."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=506039>

